

Ask HN: What framework Google uses for their UI? - nvictor

The buttons styling looks alike in all their apps. This suggests some kind of framework.
======
alcuadrado
I once read a blog post of the creator of the buttons of gmail, and all was
custom. What was more surprising for me, was that different teams in different
apps (at that time) didn't seem to share UI components like those

------
sidmitra
I think they use Google Web Toolkit for things like Gmail.

Example: <http://gwt.google.com/samples/Mail/Mail.html>

~~~
jawher
Any sources to back that up ? Last I checked, GMail seemed to be a couple
hundrend thousands lines of handwritten Javascript[1]

[1]
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178558/Google_to_use...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178558/Google_to_use_HTML5_in_Gmail?taxonomyId=11&pageNumber=2)

